
Microchip releases Linux-ready consumer RISC-V board with FPGA - guiand
https://www.crowdsupply.com/microchip/polarfire-soc-icicle-kit
======
rwmj
At least in theory it should be possible to run Fedora/RISC-V on this
([https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Architectures/RISC-V](https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Architectures/RISC-V))
although at only 2GB the memory size is underwhelming. I have backed it.

Can anyone speculate if it would be possible to add NVME using something like
this? [https://www.amazon.co.uk/StarTech-com-M-2-Adapter-Profile-
Ex...](https://www.amazon.co.uk/StarTech-com-M-2-Adapter-Profile-Express-
Red/dp/B01FU9JS94)

------
rowanG077
Why this half backed open SoC? The CPU has an open source instruction set
while the FPGA is complete proprietary garbage.

~~~
rwmj
All FPGAs are "proprietary garbage". Some have been reverse-engineered (like
the Lattice) with great effort, but that's the only difference.

~~~
rowanG077
Well by that strict definition all of them are indeed proprietary. But in
effect some Lattice and Xilinx FPGAs are usable as if they were not
proprietary.

